# Finally finished my dream town! Please visit and I'll visit/review yours!



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

DA: 4400-5838-5587

EDIT: I've updated the DA thanks to a lot of wonderful advice and inspiration I got in this thread! Please feel free to visit again! I changed a few PWP locations, a few rooms, gave clothes to walk around in, and I changed the time of day!

It was a lot of work finishing my town so I'd really like for people to visit! 




If you visit my town, leave a review, or anything, please leave me your dream address. I'd love to give anyone a lengthy review of theirs!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 14, 2015)

well this might be the best town i have ever visited, it's absolutely beautiful, every little detail has such immaculate and beautiful planning~~

i love the orange section of your town in the northern part of your map, it has such a lovely & different feel & i especially love the log cabin(?) and the campsite with the fire pit. the interiors of all your houses are so well thought out and as beautiful as the town itself. actually in general i love the different sections, that's such a neat idea.

the little wild path to the lighthouse was also delightful & i love when the buildings are all lined up in towns (as in the town hall, police station & cafe) i personally like when villagers are a bit more spread out and natural looking like you have.

i honestly don't know what to critique. i suppose i'd like to see it at a different time of day, maybe at daytime or sunset but that's not really a critique, i'm just curious haha

also i did get bit by a mosquito just saying

bravo though, just beautiful, i'm going to take a note of your town so i can visit again in future~~~~~


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't mean to sound pushy but I checked out your town and loved it (from the other topic). That one counts, right?


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

mogyay said:


> well this might be the best town i have ever visited, it's absolutely beautiful, every little detail has such immaculate and beautiful planning~~
> 
> i love the orange section of your town in the northern part of your map, it has such a lovely & different feel & i especially love the log cabin(?) and the campsite with the fire pit. the interiors of all your houses are so well thought out and as beautiful as the town itself. actually in general i love the different sections, that's such a neat idea.
> 
> ...



AHH thank you, bless you!! I really, really appreciate the kind words!! 

LOL at the mosquito, though. I wanted to have the town at this time of year because I think the fireflies are so beautiful, but when I visited, I didn't see any fireflies at all and just got bit by a bunch of mosquitos ;___; so I might change the time of year so they aren't biting haha. 

But thank you so much!! Do you have a DA for me to visit?  




MrGameAndScotch said:


> I don't mean to sound pushy but I checked out your town and loved it (from the other topic). That one counts, right?



You're not being pushy at all!! I was actually really hoping you'd comment here, because I visited your town soon after I thanked you for your review!  (I was going to post a full review in the other thread if no one else commented soon, but I wanted to give someone a chance to do so!)

First off, I love the colorful theme of the town. I find that very unique. At first I didn't notice the tetris theme of the town plaza, but when I noticed it, my mind was blown. I love that!



I absolutely love this unique PWP. Seriously, just so vibrant and fun from the very beginning, and that sets the tone of the rest of the town!

Wally's house! Loved the theme from the outside, it fits very well with the town. Then, I was so so incredibly impressed with your interiors. I think the interiors are my favorite part of the town. You are seriously a pro at them. I love Wally's first room with the fruit theme and kiddie furniture. I though the watermelon tee on the bed was genius. 

Only thing I don't think I get about this house's interiors are the stews in the back room? It contrasts a bit with the serene feeling. 

I think the basement is my favorite part of this house. I feel like no picture I take can do it justice. It's just the perfect cafe!



I absolutely love the upstairs room, too! Seriously I wish I could do interiors as well as you do. 

Moving on, I love the beach and the alternating beach towels! It feels like such a nice place to relax, as a beach should, I think.



LOVE this spot, and it was too perfect not to take a picture! Thank you for providing coffee and ice cream to enjoy it with!



I think the picnic blanket area is my favorite PWP area in the whole town! Love the cake and perfect fruit around it! It looks just as I think picnic areas should! 

The only PWP placement I think I don't quite get is the archway sculpture. It did make a great place for hiding a present, though 

By the way, I love the three different paths you have! They blend together seamlessly, so much so I almost didn't even notice they were different. The puzzle piece one is seriously great. 

I absolutely love the park area, and it's put together very well. My only complaint is a thing you can't help. I wish I could break that rock that's there  but I don't think it takes away too much from the park either way!



Love love love the balloon arch area! It was seriously genius to use the ores like that!! 

I really love the unique PWPs you have, like the town maps, signs, etc. I think they add a lot of personality to the town. 

Going into Kieran's house, like I said before, your interiors are just perfect. My favorite room is the back room I think! It's very unique. Your interiors just blow my mind. 

Into Kiefer's house, I love his theme, and somehow it works even in a colorful/happy seeming town like yours! I can tell you put a lot of work into your interiors, and it seriously paid off. I think Kiefer might have my favorite house, actually. Absolutely love the graveyard basement, and I found the upstairs bedroom beautiful.



Love the statue that's staring at me as I sleep.

I'm loving all of the buried treasure, too, although I'm still looking for the wetsuit I was promised!!

Into Weegee's house, love the use of the colorful cabana set! You don't often see that used! The room to the right is absolutely lovely with all of the coins. The back room is beautiful, too. Honestly I just wish I could take a picture of every one of your interiors. I think my favorite room is the left room, it's put together so well. Your interiors are just 10/10. 

I finally found the wetsuit! You are really good at hiding things. Now what's waiting for me on the beach?



A Samus outfit, fireworks, beans, and one pitfall! Pretty sweet!  Wish I could've prepared for a better picture with them! 

Anyway, overall I really love your town! Are you completely done with it? It looks done to me! I was very very impressed. I think the best part is you had a unique theme and stuck to it plus have absolutely amazing interiors. Well done, seriously. Everyone should visit this town! I'm sorry if this review seems way too long, but I really really enjoyed the town so I got carried away!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 14, 2015)

Cool a night town! I'll visit soon.  Feel free to visit my town.

Visiting Prru!
I really like the town plaza. It's very well designed. You have a lot of pathing, but it's very easy to follow and goes around all the main attraction points. Your flag is so cute. The cats piled on top of each other are really amusing. I didn't really understand the purpose of the gyroids on the bridge though. My favorite part was the zen area with all the bamboo. Nice job fitting Genji in there. I also liked where Bonnie had a "front yard" with the fountain and metal bench.

Leppi's house has a fantastic spa. Spa rooms/bathrooms are always amazingly tranquil. The upstairs library was great too. I've never seen book shelves arranged quite like that before. The flooring to the left room is kind of busy and distracting, but otherwise it's a wonderful house.

Oh my god! I just noticed when I left; the town tune reminds me of Tales of the Abyss!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay, so I really like the atmosphere when you first wake up, like the pink is great. I also like how you can actually walk easily through your town, like the problem I have with a lot of these flowery towns is how they're difficult to walk in. In relation to this, the variance in path length is cool. All your houses are gorgeously decorated, you have a real eye for interior design. Also, I appreciate there isn't room, but I would like to see some clothes to wander around in. Lovely work, congrats . If you could visit mine and give me some thoughts, that'd be appreciated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Cool a night town! I'll visit soon.  Feel free to visit my town.



Your town is ridiculously nice too hahaha


----------



## kayleee (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll definitely visit! My dream address is in my signature of you want to visit mine


----------



## Duellym (Aug 14, 2015)

Holy crap! Bootiful town!
Feel free to visit my crapbox


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 14, 2015)

omg i want the white bear that is behind you in the 2nd pic! r u able to order it? i can pay you


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Cool a night town! I'll visit soon.  Feel free to visit my town.
> 
> Visiting Prru!
> I really like the town plaza. It's very well designed. You have a lot of patching, but it's very easy to follow and goes around all the main attraction points. Your flag is so cute. The cats piled on top of each other are really amusing. I didn't really understand the purpose of the grounds on the bridge though. My favorite part was the zen area with all the bamboo. Nice job fitting Genji in there. I also liked where Bonnie had a "front yard" with the fountain and metal bench.
> ...



Thank you so much for your review! I'm glad you looked at the town flag and noticed the kitties, haha. And yes, the town tune is from Tales of Abyss actually!  So glad you caught that! One of my favorite games. 

Oh and I just put the gyroids there cause I thought they were cute on the bridge haha, but maybe I should consider removing them since you're not the first person who was confused.  



Chipped-Teacup said:


> Okay, so I really like the atmosphere when you first wake up, like the pink is great. I also like how you can actually walk easily through your town, like the problem I have with a lot of these flowery towns is how they're difficult to walk in. In relation to this, the variance in path length is cool. All your houses are gorgeously decorated, you have a real eye for interior design. Also, I appreciate there isn't room, but I would like to see some clothes to wander around in. Lovely work, congrats . If you could visit mine and give me some thoughts, that'd be appreciated!



Ah thank you so much! You make a good point about the clothes. I tend to enjoy dream towns with cute outfits, but I just feel sort of lost on what outfit I'd give someone to wear! I'd want to make sure to give options for both sexes, but I'm afraid I'd be a bit clueless on what guy clothes to give? Probably something I should think about more! 

Thank you both for what you said on it being easy to walk through, too! That was one of my goals, and I was worried it was bit too structured and stiff at times. 


I'm going to visit both of your dream addresses now and give lengthy reviews once I put them together!!



kayleee said:


> I'll definitely visit! My dream address is in my signature of you want to visit mine



I feel like I've visited your town before? But I'll visit again and review! 



Duellym said:


> Holy crap! Bootiful town!
> Feel free to visit my crapbox



Thank you! I'll visit it soon!! I'm sure it's not a crapbox lol! 



snoozit said:


> omg i want the white bear that is behind you in the 2nd pic! r u able to order it? i can pay you



It's just a papa bear customized by Cyrus! I wouldn't mind giving you one for free, but I wanna visit these dream addresses first


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 14, 2015)

oh it's a papa bear? i happened to have one so thank you for the thought  but one ore request, could you help me order the meadow carpet? i have too many dream items i don't have..


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage's town of Nectere!

Right away, I love the town plaza area! Wow, those tiles are gorgeous!



I really love this time of day, the music is just so relaxing. I go to the left, and one of the first things I notice is this beautiful lighthouse area. 



Love the mixture of different flowers here. I don't normally like the cliff/mountain area on the left, but I think you found a way for it to look very beautiful.

Next place I notice! Ah, the zen garden! 



Love love love this area, so beautiful. The lakes in towns can be a pain, but it helps the scenery here! 

I really love the placement of the zen bell, with the bushes and trees around it! I didn't take a picture because I just started and feel I might just take a picture of everything 

Ooh you have a tower PWP! Points for the unique choice, and I'm seeing a pattern here with bushes surrounding PWPs, and I like it! So far I have to say your town truly feels like a town... if that makes sense? Structured like a town would be, but I also feel peaceful and at home at this town.

OMG the illuminated area!!! I adore illuminated PWPs, and you worked them in absolutely perfectly. 



This is just too beautiful. The flowers, bushes, and PWPs work so so well together here. I'm very very impressed and taking notes. 



Ah this flower clock is just beautifully placed and decorated! Love that it's by the town plaza!

I think the only PWPs I'm not crazy about would be the campsite? It just seems like it's in the way of the path a little, but of course you can't move it. Also there was a fossil buried in front of it, hehe. But really, your town is very very hard to criticize. 

Oh wow I'm in love with the path up to your house, with the statue fountains and flower arch. I don't think a picture would do it justice, but it's just beautiful. Plus I love that you're right by the beach. 

Finally going indoors! Ah your first room is so nice! It's so beautiful and relaxing, just like the rest of your town! Loving the bunny bartender.



Interesting futuristic office to the right. Absolutely gorgeous library in the back. 

Ah the spa/bathroom!! So serene! Perfect, really.



Very beautiful area upstairs! And downstairs... lol I guess you were batman the whole time! The downstairs is super cool. 

I think my favorite room was the bathroom, and I think my favorite PWP area is definitely the illuminated area! Overall, your town is absolutely fantastic, and you should be very proud of yourself! Your PWPs are spaced well, and it doesn't feel like there's any empty or unused space, which I love. The mood of the town is nice and consistent, and I really have to take notes on this one!

EDIT: Oh I'd say one of the other things I missed was the lack of presents! Unless I missed them!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 14, 2015)

I can't visit your dream town right now (I'm heading out on a trip soon ^^"), but I'll be sure to visit when I reach my hotel. My dream address is in my signature if you want to visit


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for the review! Yeah I didn't really put any presents out. I've never really felt the need to. Glad you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

Ooh, can't wait to see it. I'll visit later tonight.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup's town of PP-World!

First of all, thank you for giving me an umbrella off the bat! That's really appreciated! I like the outfit given, too, it definitely helps! 

Going up, I love the little stump path going up to town hall, so cute! I'm loving your use of mushrooms through the town, and it goes very well with your theme. 



I think this area with the zen bell is so beautiful! The use of stones, flowers, and the stump works very well! 

The area right below it is beautiful, too! I really love it!



Cute little Maple was wandering in the background of this picture. She fits so perfectly with your town. Love her!

I love the way this area leads diagonally back to the tree plaza, too! Nice!

I like your custom forest sign. It's very cute. I really love your path of trees, stumps, flowers, etc. alternating in this area! It doesn't look messy at all. It looks natural and nice!



Ah this seems like a good spot to enjoy my coffee. The rainbow rose area below it is gorgeous, too. And now I see there's a symmetrical bench area to the left! So many places to enjoy coffee, so little time!

And now the Roost below that! Erik's house looks perfect next to it. 



Another place to sit and enjoy coffee? Perfect! I'm drinking coffee right now IRL it's so perfect.

Now I'm passing by Dotty's house, Rosie's house, Fang's house, Skye's house! You have seriously cute villagers!! And then Molly passed by me, too!

The area around the houses is decorated very well, and I'm loving the windmill area, too!



A few random complaints, I sort of wish there were more trees/greenery around the hammock location. I also wish there wasn't a tree right in front of Cheri's house, unless of course you're in the process of making a special stump there, then nevermind! I feel like generally this area feels a bit incomplete compared to the rest of the town? It's still great, though! 

Your campsite is in a perfect location imo! 

Now to visit your house!!

Aw the set in the first room is super cute. The right room is a cute little study area! A picture of that!



The little kitchen in the back is very cute, too! I think small rooms can be very charming and adorable. The downstairs room feels a bit blank because of all of the white, but the upstairs icy room is very nice!

Overall, your town is very very beautiful, and I love its theme! I think my favorite PWP area is the geyser spot. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be my favorite. It's just so gorgeous. I really love how you have so many places to sit, too! I think I want to see more presents in town, but seriously, well done!! I feel like I learned a lot by visiting! 



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thank you so much for the review! Yeah I didn't really put any presents out. I've never really felt the need to. Glad you enjoyed your visit.



People like different things, so I can see why you wouldn't put presents out on purpose!  I used to not care for them either, actually. 



Vizionari said:


> I can't visit your dream town right now (I'm heading out on a trip soon ^^"), but I'll be sure to visit when I reach my hotel. My dream address is in my signature if you want to visit



Yay, thank you! I'll visit your town soon!  



TheGreatBrain said:


> Ooh, can't wait to see it. I'll visit later tonight.



Thank you!  wow are those 5 dream codes in your sig!? Is there one/two you'd want me to visit in particular?


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Kaylee's town of London!*

Right when I notice the pretty moon tiles, I remember, yes I did visit this town before  And I really loved it! Yay!

First of all, the alternating blue, purple, and pink roses are super cute. I love the outfit you gave me with the umbrella, too!

I like the use of the cut off bamboo to help make the path! 



Ah yes I remember, this might be my favorite PWP location in town! The mixture of flowers, stumps, and mushrooms around this work very well together. Absolutely lovely! 

Right next to it, I love the flower clock being surrounded by golden roses! It's very beautiful.



I love the fountain in front of Kaylee's house with the jacob's ladders and blue violets, very pretty 

I go into her first room and remember how much I loved it! Ah it's truly beautiful. Makes me wish I could do interiors this good. Your room in the back is also so tranquil and lovely. Upstairs I love just as much as the main room.



Something I really like about your interiors is that you have a lot of stuff in them without it looking messy. I think that's a fine line, so I'm really impressed by that. 

Now to leave the house and explore the town more!

The area with Fuschia and Diana's houses side by side is so cute. 

The cafe placement is very good! Below it, I love the little park area! Okay I think this is my favorite PWP area for sure. These three PWPs just look so good together! Especially since this is right by where most of your villagers live, it's perfect!



I really love this villager area because it feels very homey? Everyone's close together by the town hall, retail, and the Roost, which feels right. 

Just like last time, there's a pitfall in front of the sandbox, haha. I think the little park area is in a very nice location, though! 

I really like the location of the zen bell, too, and the tiles around it. 

JAMES' house is very nice and feels very masculine? I like it although I'm not sure if I like the green and blue set together.

Atlantis' house is absolutely beautiful, and once again I'm impressed by how you use space in your houses. Nothing feels empty, you've used the space as much as you can, but nothing feels messy, either. I think it's a great balance.



Running around to see if I missed anything, and I love how you used the thin strip of land here. Nice placement of the hammock.



I really really love your town, and I can tell you put a lot of work into it. Congrats!!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you so much, I appreciate the critique


----------



## Psicat (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh Prru is definitely a beautiful town.  Everything from the plaza and crossroads of paths leading to the tree, and the landscaping of every part of town, to the interior of every house was absolutely lovely.  The only thing I might suggest changing is maybe leave some clothing on the bridges with the presents instead of the gyroids.

My dream addresses are in my signature.  If you would like could you visit NewVegas, it's my newest town.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Duellym's town of Jeepton!*

The town seems to be a WIP, so there's not actually a ton I can say about it, but have some random comments! I like that you have both Diana and Rosie, congrats getting those two! I find your theme really interesting/amusing? I really want to know how it came to be! 

I like the location of the villager houses, retail, the police station, etc. in the way that they're all close together so it feels like a community. I really like that you have custom signs in your town because I think they add a bit of personality to it! I like the location of your coffee shop next to the lake! That's a nice spot for it. 

I really liked your mansion the most, and the fact you have custom signs inside of it!

This in particular really amused me.



The hamster's name is Carl. I love that. I really liked the interior of the back room, too!



Overall, just keep working at it!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Vizionari's town of Tenshi!*

First off, I love the tiles already! And good lord that's a lot of presents! Awesome!

Going down one of the first parts I love is the illuminated heart! It's set up in such a cute way, with the flowers around it. 




Your town flag is adorable, too! Although I'm not sure if I care for trees directly in front of the town hall. I love the placement of the flower arch below it, though.



I'm loving the placement of the lighthouse, the trees around it, and the nice stump to sit on! Very beautiful!



Ah I love the location of the illuminated arch, too! It looks great surrounded by those trees and flowers.



Going past that, I'm loving the double fairy tale clocks with the flower clock! That's set up so beautifully! I'm only not taking a picture of it since I just started, and I don't want to take a picture of everything!

One area I'm not too sure of is the outdoor chair before the beach. I think the stump next to it looks more appealing!

The area surrounding Lurai's house is beautiful. Loving the flower designs around her house. 

Going into her house, it's very beautiful and serene! I'm impressed already!!



To the left room, the mix of Gracie set and Cabana is very interesting! That's a combination I wouldn't have thought of, but it looks good!

Your interiors are overall just really great! 

Wow I love all the PWPs by Ai's house. I wish I could take a picture of all of them. 



This spot in particular is so nice.

Going into Ai's house, her first room is very pretty and unique! I love the room to the right, it's a very cute kitchen! I don't think most people would think to mix the sets in the way you do, so I really appreciate your style.

I think my favorite room is the room to the left! You set up interiors very very well.



I love how Flora's picture is in the beach room btw. Nice touch. 

The last spot I love is the section by the well! I love when wells are set up this way. 



Overall, your town is truly beautiful and a joy to walk through! You clearly thought everything through, and it shows! You have so many wonderful PWP clusters that I wish I could spam this thread with pictures! It was very inspiring!



Chipped-Teacup said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate the critique



Thank you for letting me visit! It was great!  



Psicat said:


> Oh Prru is definitely a beautiful town.  Everything from the plaza and crossroads of paths leading to the tree, and the landscaping of every part of town, to the interior of every house was absolutely lovely.  The only thing I might suggest changing is maybe leave some clothing on the bridges with the presents instead of the gyroids.
> 
> My dream addresses are in my signature.  If you would like could you visit NewVegas, it's my newest town.



Hmm, that might be a good idea to put clothes there! I'd just have to figure out what outfits would be fitting, but it's something for me to consider, thank you!

I already reviewed your town in the other thread actually, but I don't mind reviewing it again in more details with pictures and stuff


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

The town of Prru.

Wow, your paths are beautiful.I love the area in front of town hall. The water path looks great. The flower arrangements look perfect. You have an unusual town map. I like it. Your town is gorgeous.

Leppi's house- Great kitchen. One of the best I've seen. The left room is super cute. I love the colors in the main room. The mermaid is a set that I really don't like. You did a fantastic job mixing it with other pieces. It looks great.Cute library. Great house.

Bonnie's house- I love when people mix and match pieces. This house is also very well done.The upstairs is adorable. Cute main room.

Cocoa's house- Cute character, and I love her name. I hate the egg set. You made it look great. Once again. Great house.

I had so much fun exploring your lovely town. Especially the houses. I couldn't wait to visit each room.You did a fantasic job. Thanks so much for sharing.

I have 5 towns in my signature. I guess I'll choose Critters for you to visit. It's a cute town, and doesn't get as much love as the others.The houses are really fun.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for the glowing review! I'm glad you enjoyed it so much, and the screenshots are wonderful. I actually didn't know I had a rainbow in the sky. Pallet's about 95% done; only thing left would be organizing the flowers a little more and maybe swapping out a PWP or two, but everything else is completed.

I think the rock in the park was actually the fake one (and I did sorta mean for it to be there), I think you'd have been able to break it with the shovel, no?


----------



## Leppi (Aug 15, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> The town of Prru.
> 
> Wow, your paths are beautiful.I love the area in front of town hall. The water path looks great. The flower arrangements look perfect. You have an unusual town map. I like it. Your town is gorgeous.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for visiting!  And thank you for enjoying the houses! I'm going to visit Critters in just a sec !



MrGameAndScotch said:


> Thanks so much for the glowing review! I'm glad you enjoyed it so much, and the screenshots are wonderful. I actually didn't know I had a rainbow in the sky. Pallet's about 95% done; only thing left would be organizing the flowers a little more and maybe swapping out a PWP or two, but everything else is completed.
> 
> I think the rock in the park was actually the fake one (and I did sorta mean for it to be there), I think you'd have been able to break it with the shovel, no?



No problem!  And that's awesome about the rainbow, I think you should really consider keeping it! Matches all the colors well. 

And that's funny about the rock lol! I wanted to break it but didn't even try!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 15, 2015)

We have so many same paths haha and similar color scheme-- I used lots of white, purple, pink flowers in my main town too c:  (fairy-tale themed)..
anyways, your town is just gorgeous!!! <3  Love the main paths.  They're so pretty.. and I love how you lined your paths with bamboo trees / bushes, looks really nice with your paths.  I really liked the fire pit / campfire area by the campsite too.  Great job decorating and nice touch with mushrooms c:  oh and illuminated heart and log bench look great! perfect spot to look at night view!  I think you picked a perfect spot for police station and cafe. & Fairy tale themed town hall looks stunning with water paths around it. 

Love the main room in your mayor's house - and is it bathroom on the right? looks so nice and elegant, haha I like how you mixed up furniture sets and made it look great~  and you have really nice kitchen / dining rooms in Cocoa's house! loved it :3 

I really don't have anything to critique on.. just a little suggestion - you could leave out some clothing / dresses.. >.< but then your town is updated at night time so pajamas aren't so bed. haha 

My 2nd town is a huge work in progress, so I'd appreciate if you can visit my main town, Dawn ~ DA is 5500-5128-3236.  It's completed.  Actually, I have my own thread _here[x]_  too.. It's kinda dead now but maybe you could reply in there if you want xD haha I've been focusing on my new town I haven't checked on my main town & the thread in a while >.<

I spent so long exploring your town.  Thank you for sharing your DA! c:


----------



## Leppi (Aug 15, 2015)

*TheGreatBrain's town of Critters!
*

Right away, I love the area you wake up in. The tiles are so pretty! Love the cute fluffy dress + bunny hood to wear, too! 

Moving down, I like how the paths are lined with bushes.

Right away, I pass a sign that says Little Critter Fruit Farm, and there are houses with different fruits in front of them, which is really cute. 



Your town flag is just adorable. I love it. I think this area with all of the houses around town hall is really cute. The only criticism I would say is that it feels a little empty in places. Now into Lily's house!

Love the outside of her house, by the way! The tiles and bamboo go together very well.



I go inside and see you're so right about the houses being fun! The first room is very creative and colorful! I love the frog at the cash register. 



AHH the room on the right!! The little frog birthday party, oh my god that's so cute! 



Your interiors are very unique and fun! I honestly would have never thought to make the rooms you did, and the frogs just make everything even cuter. Very impressed with your interiors!! And I can't wait to visit the other houses!

Now I'm going into Mittens' tent, which is simple and cute. 

I'm more excited about going into Smokey's house, though, and I love the area right outside of it! It's so far my favorite PWP area in town!



Inside the house, oh my god it's like a little shop area, and it totally feels like a lodge. You are seriously so creative with interiors. The room on the left is just adorable, and I love how customized everything is! The back room is just perfect, too! This whole house is really perfect, and I'm just debating which room to take a picture of! 

The basement feels so comfortable! I feel at home here.



Going to the left to explore the last house, and I catch the pattern on the beach! Omg that's just adorable. Alright, running down to take a picture.



The town park area is super cute, and now into the last house!

Such a creative use of furniture once again! Seriously, how do you think of these things? Everything's customized in such a unique way!



The room to the right is so cute, too! 



Really, the house is just perfect, and I'm controlling myself from taking a picture of every room. Every room is just so creative and well thought out. I love the throne room in the basement. I'm really really glad I visited this town, it's very inspiring! Well done!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arabelle said:


> We have so many same paths haha and similar color scheme-- I used lots of white, purple, pink flowers in my main town too c:  (fairy-tale themed)..
> anyways, your town is just gorgeous!!! <3  Love the main paths.  They're so pretty.. and I love how you lined your paths with bamboo trees / bushes, looks really nice with your paths.  I really liked the fire pit / campfire area by the campsite too.  Great job decorating and nice touch with mushrooms c:  oh and illuminated heart and log bench look great! perfect spot to look at night view!  I think you picked a perfect spot for police station and cafe. & Fairy tale themed town hall looks stunning with water paths around it.
> 
> Love the main room in your mayor's house - and is it bathroom on the right? looks so nice and elegant, haha I like how you mixed up furniture sets and made it look great~  and you have really nice kitchen / dining rooms in Cocoa's house! loved it :3
> ...



Thank you so much for taking the time to visit and review! I'm glad you enjoyed it! Haha, it seems I really should lay some clothes out somewhere, people seem to want that! I'll definitely visit your town in a second! But would you rather I post here or revive your thread?  Either way's cool with me!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 15, 2015)

*Psicat's town of NewVegas!*

Since I visited this town before I know it's Fallout themed and visiting it makes me wish I had played that game!

Right outside of the tree plaza we have a nice graveyard, and shoutout to one of the custom tiles for really looking like I can fall inside! That's cool!

I really like the area right outside of Jenny's house, you decorated it well, both to the left and to the right!



I really like the paths used and the trees around it! It really adds to the feeling of the town. 



Into Jenny's house, the first room is a great casino room! Fits very well with your theme of course. I think the room is set up very nicely.



Overall, the interiors are well done! You've used the Gracie set in the back room very beautifully! The basement feels sort of haunting, and it's very beautiful. 



I think in every room you've mixed sets very very well. 

I'd say one of my favorite parts about the town is your use of PWPs that aren't often seen! They work very well with your theme, and it definitely makes your town stand out!!



Normally I don't like seeing illuminated PWPs that aren't lit up, but for your town, the fact that they're not lit up matches your theme, which I think is really cool!



I really like the park area of your town, too, with the jungle gym!

I think overall all of your PWPs match very well with your theme and they're placed in great locations. I don't think I would change a thing. 

Jeffrey's house is very well done, although I feel like there are probably a lot of references to the game I'm missing. I really like his first room especially.



I enjoyed going through Marie's house as well, but I feel like there are fans who would love it even more. Just like the outside of your town, your interiors use creative and not often seen items that match your theme well! Overall, the town is very well done, and I'd really recommend a visit for someone who wants to see a town with a unique theme! Great job!


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 15, 2015)

I just finished visiting your town... I loved every aspect of it!! The way the pwp's were set up was very natural feeling and I loved every color coordination of the flowers, especially how you changed the theme in each area, it was super cool! If you want you can visit my town, the DA is in my sig~


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Leppi for visiting Critters, and for the very nice review. I can't post pictures, so it was so fun seeing the ones you posted.


----------



## Psicat (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you for visiting again and the nice review.  I'm glad you enjoyed my town even as someone who's not a fan of the game and won't recognize the locations.  The graveyard is in reference to the fact you basically start Fallout New Vegas being shot in the head and dumped in a shallow grave in a small cemetery.  Jenny, Marie, and Jeffrey's house are supposed to be the Lucky 38 casino, the Brotherhood of Steel bunker, and the Crimson Caravan.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 15, 2015)

Visited. It's so good I can't remember any examples, sorry! I don't have a DA yet, my town is full of weeds anyway!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 16, 2015)

seigakaku said:


> I just finished visiting your town... I loved every aspect of it!! The way the pwp's were set up was very natural feeling and I loved every color coordination of the flowers, especially how you changed the theme in each area, it was super cool! If you want you can visit my town, the DA is in my sig~



Thank you so much! I really really appreciate the visit!  I'd love to visit your town! I'll do that in just a sec! 



TheGreatBrain said:


> Thank you Leppi for visiting Critters, and for the very nice review. I can't post pictures, so it was so fun seeing the ones you posted.



Thank you for letting me visit! I had a great time  If you ever want to use my pictures to advertise your DA anywhere, feel free! 



Psicat said:


> Thank you for visiting again and the nice review.  I'm glad you enjoyed my town even as someone who's not a fan of the game and won't recognize the locations.  The graveyard is in reference to the fact you basically start Fallout New Vegas being shot in the head and dumped in a shallow grave in a small cemetery.  Jenny, Marie, and Jeffrey's house are supposed to be the Lucky 38 casino, the Brotherhood of Steel bunker, and the Crimson Caravan.



Ah, see I could tell the town was packed with references, even if I didn't get them! That's very cool that you started off the town that way to mirror the game! It's a very creative town for sure!!



Awesomeness1230 said:


> Visited. It's so good I can't remember any examples, sorry! I don't have a DA yet, my town is full of weeds anyway!



Thank you for visiting!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 16, 2015)

My DA, please review when you can: 5300-5338-0217!
It's a WIP but it's coming along, yes it is a hacked town FYI.  Also those stumps near the river allow you to get into the river c: 

---

Patterns are lovely holy jeezus! I honestly don't see any flaws... or anything to correct.... wow...
Im speechless


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I forgot my DA, 
I'll be sure to visit yours sooner or later


----------



## Leppi (Aug 16, 2015)

*seigakaku's town of kokiri!*

Starting off, the time of day you chose for your town is just beautiful  I really like the mix of different tiles you've used! They go together well. 

The placement of your archway sculpture is quite nice! It looks beautiful by the beach here!



Loving the placement of your campsite and the flowers around it! Plus the streetlight next to it! What a nice area!



The fire pit is in a perfect spot, and I love the flowers and the lost item goes well next to it! One of my favorite PWP sections is the bus stop next to the flower arch. It looks so nice there!



Another favorite PWP section is the zen bell and zen clock! The flowers around them match beautifully!



Going into Bunny's house (who told me to leave  ) The inside is very red, oh gosh, but I like the mixture of different chairs and furniture in the room. Love the room upstairs, which manages to be both cute and creepy!

I really really love this next PWP area with the streetlight and instrument shelter. The mushrooms and tiles around it  go great together! This is a very unique area!



Going into madeline's house, who tells me she can feel the cosmos (I love Katamari!). I love the room on the left, it's such a nice, beachy kitchen!



The room to the right looks very gorgeous as well! Wow I absolutely love the room upstairs, though!! It's wonderful! It was hard deciding on which part to take a picture of! 



I really love the section around the windmill! The mixture of trees, bushes, and flowers around it! Plus the nice stump to sit on. Perfect placement imo!

Wow, the section with the well is lovely, too! The placement next to the lake, the mushrooms and flowers around it!



You really have a lot of wonderful PWP sections in town!! I love the way you've placed them and spread them out. I think my only criticism would be that the thin strip of land northeast is a bit empty, but I think it's very hard to decorate those areas.

Well done with your town!! You thought everything out very well!!



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> My DA, please review when you can: 5300-5338-0217!
> It's a WIP but it's coming along, yes it is a hacked town FYI.  Also those stumps near the river allow you to get into the river c:
> 
> ---
> ...



Thank you so much for visiting! I'll visit your town in just a second!  



KawaiiX3 said:


> I forgot my DA,
> I'll be sure to visit yours sooner or later



Thank you! If you remember your DA, just let me know


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

my dream address is 5100-5753-4520 if anyone wants to visit


----------



## Meilumi (Aug 16, 2015)

First impression: Love how everything is placed in the upper part of town. Town hall directly above the plaza, and the cafe/police station/Re-Tail all in the upper part of the map.

In Bonnie's house, the brewstoids as little cafe workers is creative, and I love how warm/comfy/soft the upstairs room looks. It gives off a very "lived-in" kind of feel with the sloppy furniture and patchwork sofa. The exterior of Cocoa's house is lovely, and the different modern wood furniture paired with pieces of the cabin/alpine sets make the room look really inviting. All the colors work very well together in the kitchen--it does feel very kitschy, while the music and golden kiwi seats give it a tropical vibe. In Leppi's house, I love the pattern you used to customize the teddy bears with. The blue/yellow marshmallows in the kitchen go great with the ice lamp. I especially liked the way the large bookshelves upstairs were arranged to create a little nook/study space. That was very thoughtful. 

The campsite area is very nice! I love how isolated it is--right next to the river and overlooking the ocean, with the fire pit burning and the special stumps next to it. The treats down by the dock are thoughtful and sweet, and the beach towels are a nice touch. It'd be awesome if you also left out a wet suit for diving. (I only went down to the dock, so I didn't see if you left one on the right beach.) The lighthouse location is also perfect! 

The only semi-critique I have is that sometimes the flower arrangements/patterns look kinda messy/cluttered due to all the different colors/types of flowers. And then maybe a bridge to connect the land where the campfire is to the little island would be nice, so there's no need to go all the way up to the bridge close to the holding pond. It would add to the dream if you left clothing out on the plaza for dream visitors to change into so they don't have to explore the town in their PJs. And lastly, I'm curious to see what your town looks like at a different time of day! All the different colors of the trees/flowers make it seem like either morning or afternoon would bring them out.

Very nice town overall! Mind visiting mine? I just recently finished up the houses so the town is ~90% complete.
I'm Mei from Sonder, and my DA is 4400-2232-3867!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey are you gonna review mine yet? n.n


----------



## Leppi (Aug 16, 2015)

*AppleBitterCrumble's town of Oashisu!*

First off, the way you've decorated the tree plaza is beautiful! Love the clovers, stumps, and jacobs ladders! Just beautiful!



Wow I love your paths around the train station! So delicious!



Going into the sweets house next to the train station, the interior of the house is really cute. Still feels like a WIP, but I can see the direction you're going in most rooms, and I like it! The first room is especially great.



I'm not sure how I feel about the campsite being so close to the town hall, but I love the little bench section in front of the campsite!



I really like the way you've decorated your bridges with the clovers and bamboo! And I have to say once again I really really love the paths you've chosen. 



Of course since you said it's a WIP there are a lot of empty spaces, but I look forward to seeing what you end up doing with them! I absolutely love your paths, and I think you have some great ideas here! Keep it up!! 



KawaiiX3 said:


> my dream address is 5100-5753-4520 if anyone wants to visit



Thank you! I'll visit as soon as I can!



Meilumi said:


> First impression: Love how everything is placed in the upper part of town. Town hall directly above the plaza, and the cafe/police station/Re-Tail all in the upper part of the map.
> 
> In Bonnie's house, the brewstoids as little cafe workers is creative, and I love how warm/comfy/soft the upstairs room looks. It gives off a very "lived-in" kind of feel with the sloppy furniture and patchwork sofa. The exterior of Cocoa's house is lovely, and the different modern wood furniture paired with pieces of the cabin/alpine sets make the room look really inviting. All the colors work very well together in the kitchen--it does feel very kitschy, while the music and golden kiwi seats give it a tropical vibe. In Leppi's house, I love the pattern you used to customize the teddy bears with. The blue/yellow marshmallows in the kitchen go great with the ice lamp. I especially liked the way the large bookshelves upstairs were arranged to create a little nook/study space. That was very thoughtful.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the long and thoughtful review!  I'll definitely consider your criticism, and I'll visit your town soon!



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hey are you gonna review mine yet? n.n



I ended up getting busy with errands while I was in the middle of visiting ^^; but as you can see, I'm now done


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I won't be surprised if it's super ugly
Show my mayor too!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh good I see you open the presents <3
thank you for reviewing my town, I'm trying to get all my PWP's placed before doing too much landscaping


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2015)

when are you gonna visit my town n.n


----------



## Leppi (Aug 19, 2015)

I finally have time to do some reviews again! 

*KawaiiX3's town of Camellia!*

First off, I love the time of day you've chosen, with the light rain  the music + rain already makes me feel peaceful in this town. I also really like your map!

I can tell it's definitely a WIP from the buried stuff plus random furniture on the ground, so time to explore the sections that are more done!

Into Faith's house, it feels like it's not quite done, but there are a lot of cute places inside!

I really like this corner in the main room:




The princess room on the left is super nice, and I love the music you chose for it! I also like how you've decorated with a lot of villager pictures, and from what I've seen so far you seriously have cute villagers.



I adore the room upstairs, too! A creative combination of furniture sets 



Exploring the town more, I think your cafe placement is perfect! And your villagers are adorable. I like the paths you have in some sections, but I think you could mix it up by using a path with borders as well! Your town flag is so adorable!! And I like the placement of the fountain in front of town hall  

Also I like how Rosie's house is on the thin strip of land in the northeast. I think those thin strips can be hard to work with, but Rosie's house looks cute there! 

Oh, and Resetti next to the train station is a good idea! Overall I don't think you have too many PWPs yet, but I like the placement of the ones you have so far! Plus a great town map, good placement of buildings, cute villagers, etc.! Just keep working on it, because what you have so far is great


----------



## Leppi (Aug 19, 2015)

*Meilumi's town of Sonder!*

First off, I really like your location and area around the zen bell! Super pretty  I think the water + pink roses + bamboo works really well with it!



Continuing on, I like the flower area around Chief's house! It works well with his house! Also, this spot in front of the cafe might end up being my favorite PWP area! I really love it!



I really really love this PWP section with the windmill and the two wisteria trellises! Okay, this might be my favorite PWP area.



Into the house next to that PWP area, the first room is absolutely beautiful!! Wow! It gets me excited to explore the rest of the house!



The room to the right! Ahh it's so beautiful! You're really great at interiors! 



The room to the left is perfect, too, oh gosh. I love it! I gotta control myself from taking a picture of every interior.



I love how you customized every chair differently in this room. That's so creative!

Also, I have to say, you have some really cute villagers! Into Mei's house now! It feels like a nice and comfortable home! The room in the back is especially cool! For the most part you stuck to certain sets, but I think you decorated them all very well! I love the placement of the bears in the upstairs room.



Into the house by the train station, once again your interiors are wonderful! I especially like the spa room in the back! 



Ahh but the exotic room upstairs is amazing, too!



Your interiors are seriously great! Well done on your town, and since you said it's 90% finished, I look forward to seeing it at 100%!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Meilumi (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you, I'm really glad you liked it!


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I'm trying to get rid of everything on the ground, and the buried stuff is gyroids because it's always raining in my town /:

I might have to make a mule for my paths


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

Meilumi said:


> Thank you, I'm really glad you liked it!



Thank you for letting me explore it! 



KawaiiX3 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to get rid of everything on the ground, and the buried stuff is gyroids because it's always raining in my town /:
> 
> I might have to make a mule for my paths



I feel you on both of those! I feel like there just isn't enough space for paths! I wish each character could hold more patterns.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 20, 2015)

trying to type this out on my wii u... o.o my DA: 5200-5656-7306

Ok! First off...

WTH YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL TOWN!!!!

I was in awe when I fist woke up. Amazing path layout!!! So easy to walk around the town.

I looooved your well pwp area! Imo wells are the hardest pwps to make them look good but you rocked it! I also looove the lighthouse area. 

I would type more but this keyboard is a pain... loved the houses!!! one thing, in the front room Leppi's house, I would switch the chair with the heart to be against the wall... that area seems awkward.

Your town feels complete and you havent wasted any space.

my town is DEFINITELY a work in progress since i started it late april, the clover/stone path is staying, hopefully the grass will regrow or i might have to get a different stone pattern... the plain stone pattern im gonna replace with a brick path later once my side character unlocks sable. I finally got all of my dreamies so i can now place down pwps i want, i need help with where to put one more side character, my police station and lighthouse?? and ignore the clovers ^.^ i havent picked them up yet. the overall theme of my town is mainly seaside/rustic with a few other things here and there.

sorry, since my town is so vague i felt the need to explain ^^;;


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm visiting your town atm ^.^ trying to type this out on my wii u...
> 
> I will post my DA when i'm done visiting, i have to pick stuff up etc. my town is DEFINITELY a work in progress, i will post more info later.



Okay sounds good to me!  Thanks for visiting, and just post your DA whenever you're ready for me to visit


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks so much! My da is at the top... if you want you can read the bottom part about my town which would be great ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

dont visit yet!!! wait a sec...


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> trying to type this out on my wii u... o.o my DA: 5200-5656-7306
> 
> Ok! First off...
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the feedback!!  (Unfortunately I just started moving a few things around and I changed the well area ;_; ) And thank you for the note on the placement of my furniture! I was literally just thinking of reworking that room somehow, so I appreciate that! 

Thank you for the info on your town, too! I'll visit in just a sec, and I'll look for ideas on where you could possibly place those things! Congrats on getting your dreamies, too! 

EDIT: Oh okay I see your message up top! I'll wait to visit until you say so


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 20, 2015)

ooh phew... ok its updated now! and thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also the bamboo is out of control... v.v i forgot to get rid of the excess...

and also xD the spot above the zen bench is for the zen bell


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

Into Oxford! 

First off, I love the mushrooms around the town tree, that's so cute! And by the town plaza, I really like the white carnations and white tulip combination! 

Going down, I really like your placement of the cafe! And the alternating black and white roses around it! And I really like the clover/stone path  Great area!



Continuing on, I see what you mean about having to replace the stone path with a brick one! I think the placement of the windmill next to a house is very nice.

Going to Preston's house, I adore the fountain in front of the house and how you've decorated it! Just beautiful!



How far are you done with your house btw? I really like the interior! Every room feels very cool, and a lot of furniture feels customized in unique ways? I feel like I don't often see purple sleek set, mossy green minimalist set, etc. 



I absolutely love the room upstairs! My picture doesn't do it justice. 



Off to explore the town once again!

I really like how you've decorated the area surrounding Annalise's house! And I like the placement of the tower PWP. I think it'll look great once you finish decorating around it with paths, bushes, etc.!

Love the placement of Pancetti's house and the flowers around it!

I love the area between Marshal, Mint, and Bruce's houses! 

I think a zen bell will look great in the spot you've saved for it! Love the placement of the zen clock, plus the area around Zucker's house and Retail! 



I really like the placement of your campsite, and is that space for a camping cot I see? 

You have a lot done with the town and some really great areas! I'm really looking forward to how it looks when you're done! 

Now for the placement of things you were thinking about! You really have a lot of space to work it, so there are a lot of options!

For the lighthouse, I personally think they look great next to the beach, since it makes sense for a lighthouse to be there. So one spot that stands out for me, is here!



If you don't care too much about if it's near the beach, another nice opening is right here! This is by the flower clock.



Another spot that stood out to me, is here! Although I personally don't like how the bridge for the train looks, it might look alright here!



Those were the three best spots in my opinion! If Deirdre's house wasn't there, I would've liked the area where your perfect apples are by your house, too!

Now for the next side character, I see a few options!

One that stood out to me is the space between Roald and Annalise. I think you have just enough space to fit a house here, and it could look scenic by the tower. I do think you'd have to get rid of the two trees to the left of Annalise's house, though, so that's a downside.



Another good option, would be here, in front of your other side character! It'd make this a nice neighborhood area. The downside is I think cliffs make excellent PWP locations, so you might lose a good PWP space.



And lastly, for the police station, I think this could be a pretty good spot! But I wouldn't put the police station here if the lighthouse is to the right of this. 



Overall, you have made a lot of wonderful progress on this town! You have a lot of good space for PWPs, and I really want to see this town when you make more progress!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 20, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Into Oxford!
> 
> First off, I love the mushrooms around the town tree, that's so cute! And by the town plaza, I really like the white carnations and white tulip combination!
> 
> ...


Ahhh thank you so much!! As to my house, I am only about halfway done, maybe more? I plan on merging one of the siderooms into a kitchen... not sure which one though. The basement will be an underwater room. ^^

Thank you for the suggestions!!!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! As to my house, I am only about halfway done, maybe more? I plan on merging one of the siderooms into a kitchen... not sure which one though. The basement will be an underwater room. ^^
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions!!!



Ah okay! Yeah I saw the basement wasn't done when all I saw was a tree standee in my way lol. But an underwater room sounds very cool and matches with your theme well!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 21, 2015)

Bump!  I updated my dream address, changed a few PWPs, and changed a few rooms in the houses!!

And I changed the time of day!  Oh and there are clothes now!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 21, 2015)

Bump! Please check out the updates!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 22, 2015)

attempting another bump >.>


----------



## Kaede (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll check your dream code out.
Feel free to look at mine too, althogh fair warning my 4 houses aren't really done yet. Outside is finished though.


----------



## Kaede (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Leppi.

Just took a look at your town.
Really, really nice!
Makes me happy when I see a town where every single square is being used. 
I feel that's one of the ultimate endgames for town building.

I love the area by the town square, very good feels with all of the pink, and the blooming bushes.
I also like your path choice, and the way you shift colors in the different areas.
PWPs are all good ones! You pretty much have all of my favorites in the game in yours.
The area by retail is nicely done too, with the way the pattern goes around the building and makes a nice moat.
Overall, its a very comfy, and happy town.

If I would have any recommendation, it would be to consider varying some flower patterns, instead of mostly checkerboard.
I really do like a lot of your flower arrangements, but for some reason the beach's flower arrangement doesn't make too much sense to me.
Its really cool that you have a path on your beach made out of seashells. 
And the beach towel down there is a fantastic idea! I really like the one by the waterfall.
It makes me want to do something like that for my beach now!
Even when I think I'm done with my town, I always come across others that do new things with theirs!
If you can think of new things to do, the town building will never stop, so keep at it! 
If you focus on one area at a time, you might be able to do new things that you never thought of before.
You have a good eye for town building, and how to make things beautiful.
Try out some new things in your town and see if you get any sparks of inspiration for making things even better!
(oh yea and save & cont before you do! Then you can reload if you dont like it)
Cant wait to see how much more your town could evolve, although its pretty great now too.
Thanks for letting me dream in your town~


----------



## Leppi (Aug 22, 2015)

Kaede said:


> Hey Leppi.
> 
> Just took a look at your town.
> Really, really nice!
> ...



Thank you so much for visiting!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!!

As for the advice, what sort of pattern do you mean if not checkerboard? There are some that are more randomly placed rather than in a pattern such as the area in front of Bonnie's house with the fountain and windmill, and the area by Beau's house with the hammock. Do you think maybe more sections like this? Or did you mean something else by that?  Thank you for the advice either way!

I agree a bit about the floral pattern on the beach, I think I can improve that. It was the last thing I did, so it does feel a bit thrown together. I just wanted a place to put my jacob's ladders and golden roses, really. I'll try to think how I can make that area better!

Thank you so much for visiting and giving such a thorough review!  I'm going to visit your town now!! I take my sweet time, so expect a post within an hour!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 22, 2015)

*Into the town of Sephoria!!*

First off, I love all the presents and clothes you left out!  Very thoughtful!

I love the rainbow flower pattern to the left of the tree plaza, too! That's so nice! I also really like the brick pattern you're using! I'm not sure if I've seen it before!




I really like the location of your cafe, and I love the stump you left by the path to the beach! It looks great with the fairy-tale streetlight next to it!

Omg your Link and Mario characters are adorable, and I just ran into them. I really like the placement of the houses, although the insides are mostly empty. 

Continuing on, I love the area around the statue fountain! The flowers and placement of the bench are perfect! 



I love love the clover path between Bonbon and Rosie's houses! The hidden campsite area behind it is amazing!! Might be my favorite PWP section!!



Your town flag is super beautiful, too! 

Omg you have so many gold roses, good lord!! That's impressive!

I really love the path leading to Kaede's house! Ah the first room is super cool! Loving this corner here!



I love that your walls are so decorated! I feel most people forget to decorate walls. 

Wow, the room in the back is super cool, too! Your house feels so exciting to go through!

Ahh I love the room to the right!! I love the mixture of chairs at this table!!



The room on the left is so cute, too! You're very creative with your interiors. Love the room downstairs, I feel like I could see a room like this in real life easily. 

Upstairs, almost empty, haha, I guess that's a WIP! But the rest of your house is so creative!! Seriously, well done!

Continuing to explore outside, I love the placement of your flower clock, and I love how you decorated around it!! 



I love the way you've decorated around the hot spring, too! The path with the wisteria trellis and windmill above it is just great, too!! 

Last picture, I love this picnic area! This might compete with the campsite area as my favorite PWP area! The bell next to it looks great, and I love how you can see a hint of the waterfall in the background!



Overall, I love your town!  Keep working on it, and I look forward to seeing how it looks in the future, too!


----------



## Kaede (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for visiting my DA and taking such great photos!
Yeah I got a lot to do with the interiors yet.
Glad you had a good time there!
I'm sure we'll be looking at our DAs again in the future.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

Kaede said:


> Thank you so much for visiting my DA and taking such great photos!
> Yeah I got a lot to do with the interiors yet.
> Glad you had a good time there!
> I'm sure we'll be looking at our DAs again in the future.



Definitely!!  Thank you, too!

And bump! >.>


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm trying to make a town with a cloudy/starry kind of theme.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My house has the mermaid exterior and roccocco (pink) and princess sets inside mixed with a bit of regal. Any advice.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

Olivisigma said:


> I'm trying to make a town with a cloudy/starry kind of theme.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My house has the mermaid exterior and roccocco (pink) and princess sets inside mixed with a bit of regal. Any advice.



Hi! Advice on what exactly? Other rooms inside the house?


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm going to visit yours right now. Can you review mine as well? I'm going for a Zen theme, so any feedback is much appreciated! Also, the plot by the Police Station (I know it sticks out; I prefer Copper though.) is not necessarily "reserved," per se, but it's pretty common for people to plot into it and I really like it, so I've kept it paved.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I can't post pics, so bear with me.)
Wow! What a beautiful town! I love how your flowers, trees, bushes, and paths are coordinated. I plan on doing something like that myself. I also love the residents' houses and how the villagers are all aligned in their plotting! The only thing I'd do is, in Bonnie's house, on the 2nd floor, move the cat tower out from in front of the closet. That sorts of thing bugs my OCD tendencies, but that's it! I love how you designed their rooms by theme and not series! I also love love LOVE how you made a path out of seashells on the beach and put little picnic blanket patterns at the ends! It's so nice. Much better than MY old junkbox. 
Which I need to update the DA for today. I'm gonna do that right now.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> I'm going to visit yours right now. Can you review mine as well? I'm going for a Zen theme, so any feedback is much appreciated! Also, the plot by the Police Station (I know it sticks out; I prefer Copper though.) is not necessarily "reserved," per se, but it's pretty common for people to plot into it and I really like it, so I've kept it paved.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the visit and feedback!  You make a good point about the cat tower, that was something I kept changing my mind on when I was making her house cause I like the way the cat tower looks so that it's more in the center when entering the room, but you're so right that it blocks the closet, so I really ought to switch them!

I'm gonna visit your DA now!  I love zen themed towns! I'll post a nice review with pics soon!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

*The town of Echo!* (love the name btw)

First off, I love your pink brick paths, very cute  Aww and you have a little park, I love park areas in towns. I think a third PWP in that area, like a streetlight, would look lovely too!

I like how you have this little neighborhood area by Savannah's house! The outside of the house looks great. Going into the house, I like how you decorated, too! I see mostly complete sets together, but I think the way you've decorated the furniture is great! 

Some favorite areas of the house:





I love the way you've decorated around town hall, and I like the flower arrangement you've got around the fountain!



I like your placement of the fence PWP! I don't think your police station sticks out at all btw  It looks quite nice! Although what did you mean by a plot by the police station? I don't see one! 

I really like this area by Lobo's house! I like how you have the bushes here, and I like how you have paths going behind your villager houses! 



Love these bushes by the cafe! They match well with a zen theme I feel like. 



Ah I love the flower clock section! It looks great by Chops' house  



I think the well looks great, too! 

Overall, the town is a WIP but I like the progress you've made so far  I want to see it again after you keep working on it! Since it's a zen theme, I'd love to see the zen garden and some zen streetlights. I feel the empty area to the left of Poppy's house could be a great PWP section as well! Great job!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

This is a nice review, but that DA is outdated I think. Can you go to the one in my signature? I updated the one in my signature today, so it has some different stuff.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> This is a nice review, but that DA is outdated I think. Can you go to the one in my signature? I updated the one in my signature today, so it has some different stuff.



I went to the one in your signature! D: 4400-4700-6735 right? I just visited it again now, and it looks the same as when I visited earlier. Maybe try updating it again? Or did I get the wrong DA or something?


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay, must not have updated it to the new one. My new DA is 4400-5614-0572. Thanks so much for bearing with me! I knew something must've been up, when I was on my 3DS checking the thread I couldn't see the pics but knew that Poppy had since moved out, and my paths are different, and...so much. You'll probs like the new one better.
Also, no-one has suggested the streetlights or benches. I have some PWPs I wanna use, and I'll put them in when I get them, don't worry~


----------



## Elo (Aug 23, 2015)

My town's still a WIP, but I'm looking for ideas if you're willing to give some! Virmire's dream address is 440-5245-4955. And I'll be sure to check your da out too. ^^


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> Okay, must not have updated it to the new one. My new DA is 4400-5614-0572. Thanks so much for bearing with me! I knew something must've been up, when I was on my 3DS checking the thread I couldn't see the pics but knew that Poppy had since moved out, and my paths are different, and...so much. You'll probs like the new one better.
> Also, no-one has suggested the streetlights or benches. I have some PWPs I wanna use, and I'll put them in when I get them, don't worry~



 Okay I'll visit your DA now then! Thanks for clearing that up! I'm excited to see how different it is! 



Elo said:


> My town's still a WIP, but I'm looking for ideas if you're willing to give some! Virmire's dream address is 440-5245-4955. And I'll be sure to check your da out too. ^^



I'd love to check it out!  I'll look at it when I'm done visiting TheEchoTimes' town! Oh wait I just noticed, I think there's a minor typo in the DA you just gave, since there should be 12 numbers!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Okay I'll visit your DA now then! Thanks for clearing that up! I'm excited to see how different it is!


Thanks so much! I'll keep an eye out for your review! Again, much thanks for bearing with me~


----------



## Elo (Aug 23, 2015)

Leppi said:


> I'd love to check it out!  I'll look at it when I'm done visiting TheEchoTimes' town! Oh wait I just noticed, I think there's a minor typo in the DA you just gave, since there should be 12 numbers!



Whoops, it should be 4400-5245-4955. I guess my keyboard didn't pick up that extra zero.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

Visiting Echo forreal this time!!

Once again I love your paths! I like these paths better than the old one for sure!  Omg wow it's so much more done! I like that you're growing trees between the tree plaza and Cherry's house, too, I think that's a good decision.

So many new things!!

I love the placement of this outdoor chair outside your house! It looks perfect with those yellow roses and the waterfall. Just perfect placement!



The outside of your house looks even better than before, too! Omg I LOVE the new room to the right!! So beautiful!!



The new room in the back is amazing too! And matches your zen theme excellently!



I love your kitchen to the left!! You've customized it very very well!!



Your house was good before, but now I'm in awe of it!! It's amazing! Well done!! The bathroom downstairs is perfect and omg you kept a room with the polka dot series but moved it upstairs! And you improved on it a lot!! Another picture !



Officially jealous of your interior design skills. Exploring the outside again!

The fountain area is still beautiful, and I love the flower arch with it!

Wow I really like this area with the stone tablet and scarecrow!



I see now what you meant about the plot next to the police station! But, with the drinking fountain you have there, I believe no one can move in there! I think there need to be one more space between the fountain and villager house for them to be able to live there!

I like the location you have the geyser! And I really like the location of the statue fountain, too!

I see all the PWP areas I loved the most are still there, and that makes me happy! 

I love the lighthouse placement and the flowers around it!



Although you haven't decorated around it yet, I think the placement of your picnic blanket is perfect!

Overall, your town is amazing!  Such big improvements from the version I visited! I really like all your new PWPs!! I look forward to visiting again in the future!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Visiting Echo forreal this time!!
> 
> Once again I love your paths! I like these paths better than the old one for sure!  Omg wow it's so much more done! I like that you're growing trees between the tree plaza and Cherry's house, too, I think that's a good decision.
> 
> ...


Aw man, thanks so much! I'll comment in order of how you commented on stuff.
1) Yeah, those trees are the only ones I have of those fruits, so I don't plan on moving them. I'm glad they're placed well.
2) That's the library. All the Rococo stuff is refurbished to Gothic Black.
3) That's my shrine to Vishnu. I go in there every day.
4) Thanks! I moved some of the "counters" around recently, and now it feels so much more open. The opening used to be closer to the door. Also, those foods were super expensive here...
5) W00T!~ Yeah, it's messy, just like my RL bedroom. Glad it was good enough for a pic. Though to be fair, the bathroom's still a WIP and I'm actually getting an expansion tomorrow so I have more room.
6) .///. Wow, never had anyone jealous of me before. Man, that's awful nice to say, haha. Always tryin' to improve!
7) Really? I figure they'll just run it over if it's too close, IDK though.
8) Yaaaas.
9) Yep! I like them too.
10) I tied to get it as close to the beach as possible, so.
11) Yep, I plan on putting more flowers and trees. Mostly cedar and some non-fruit deciduous.
12) Thanks so much! I try to update it everyday, so you can come visit this WIP anytime, hon!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

Going into Virmire!

First off I like the pattern you used, but I wish it had a border! 

I love how you've decorated around Willow and Butch's houses! 

I really like this section around the fountain! I think the bench is great here.



I also really like how well your path matches with the bridges you use! Looking around the town, I really love all of the flower designs you have around the houses and buildings! I like the cafe area especially 



Love the area around the train station, too!



The placement of your campsite is perfect! 

Now to go into your house!

I really like this room to the right! I love this set, and it looks great with the fish around it. 



I love the way you've arranged the Gracie set in the back room!! It looks great! The placement of the furniture and way you've decorated on top of it is perfect!



Love the bug room to the left! It has a very fun feeling. The rococo set downstairs looks great, too! Love the way you've customized it.



Nothing upstairs yet, but I'm curious what you have planned for it!

Overall, I think you've got a great start for your town! You have a lot of empty space now, which means a lot of different PWP opportunities!

Since you said you're looking for ideas, I'm gonna look around and see if I have any ideas for PWP areas!

I think either a fountain or flower clock would look great here, in front of the train station:



I think this would be a great spot for either a windmill or a wind turbine:



Behind Bam's house and to the right of the town hall, you have a lot of space! I think something as big as like a Stonehenge PWP would look great there and/or a well area! 

I also think with your pattern, a wisteria trellis would look great in your town, as would a flower arch somewhere! 

I look forward to seeing what you do with the town!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheEchoTimes said:


> Aw man, thanks so much! I'll comment in order of how you commented on stuff.
> 1) Yeah, those trees are the only ones I have of those fruits, so I don't plan on moving them. I'm glad they're placed well.
> 2) That's the library. All the Rococo stuff is refurbished to Gothic Black.
> 3) That's my shrine to Vishnu. I go in there every day.
> ...



 ooh I thought the bathroom looked great, but I'm interested in seeing what you do with it when you expand! 

About the drinking fountain, I don't think villager plots can destroy PWPs. I think you can only do that if you want to move in where a PWP is! I mean not that it makes a big difference, just that villager will probably try to move in an extra space away from it rather than the space you reserved I think?

It's really cool that you try to update every day! I'll definitely visit again in the future


----------



## Elo (Aug 23, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Overall, I think you've got a great start for your town! You have a lot of empty space now, which means a lot of different PWP opportunities!
> 
> Since you said you're looking for ideas, I'm gonna look around and see if I have any ideas for PWP areas!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I never thought about adding those PWPs, but now that you mention it, I'll definitely look into getting them. Kinda mad now that Mira never pinged for the Wisteria Trellis/Windmill before she left, but getting a new Uchi for PWPs shouldn't be too hard :< Once I make more improvements I'll be sure to ask you to check out Virmire again! ^^


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

Elo said:


> Thank you! I never thought about adding those PWPs, but now that you mention it, I'll definitely look into getting them. Kinda mad now that Mira never pinged for the Wisteria Trellis/Windmill before she left, but getting a new Uchi for PWPs shouldn't be too hard :< Once I make more improvements I'll be sure to ask you to check out Virmire again! ^^



I know that struggle! My uchis kept moving out before they'd suggest anything, too! And please do! I look forward to visiting again


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

Leppi said:


> ooh I thought the bathroom looked great, but I'm interested in seeing what you do with it when you expand!
> 
> About the drinking fountain, I don't think villager plots can destroy PWPs. I think you can only do that if you want to move in where a PWP is! I mean not that it makes a big difference, just that villager will probably try to move in an extra space away from it rather than the space you reserved I think?
> 
> It's really cool that you try to update every day! I'll definitely visit again in the future


Yeah, bathroom's pretty messy rn. I plan on moving the clothes pole and the radiator around and putting the aroma pot up on a table.
I figure that since villagers can move by the river, they can move 2 or 3 lengths away from PWPs as well. Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## spelling88 (Aug 23, 2015)

Just visited! Wow your town is amazing I'm so jealous of it haha! I love your villagers, especially Lucky and Sprinkle. Your qrs were so amazing, I used to have the same paths as you but i.e. changed them. The stumps, clovers, mushrooms, and azaleas all made your town feel so forest-y while your paths and landscaping added a modern/fairy tale feel, which was great. I could tell you spent a lot of time on your town and you should be very proud of it! Would you mind visiting my DA 5200-5592-7658 ? thanks


----------



## Leppi (Aug 23, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> Just visited! Wow your town is amazing I'm so jealous of it haha! I love your villagers, especially Lucky and Sprinkle. Your qrs were so amazing, I used to have the same paths as you but i.e. changed them. The stumps, clovers, mushrooms, and azaleas all made your town feel so forest-y while your paths and landscaping added a modern/fairy tale feel, which was great. I could tell you spent a lot of time on your town and you should be very proud of it! Would you mind visiting my DA 5200-5592-7658 ? thanks



Thank you so much for the nice review!  I love my villagers, especially Lucky, I've had him since the beginning! I'd love to visit your DA  I'll post a review soon!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 24, 2015)

Visiting the town of Wonder!! love the name!

First off omg I love the paths around the tree plaza! Wow!!




Ahh and I see it's an autumn theme! And further inspection of the paths, they just fit so well with autumn, I love it! I love the little path "bridges" too, so cute omg. I seriously just took a moment to fangirl over the paths, I love them so much. Continuing on, I like the placement of the lighthouse, with the presents around it!  



Wow I love this section here with the scarecrow!! That's so creative the way you've decorated around it! Was there any reason for having gyriods buried around it, though? Either way, I love it !



I also really like the little picnic area next to the tree plaza! I think it's very pretty, and the cake and lollipop next to it were a nice touch! 

Continuing on... wow I love this section here!! What a beautiful PWP area!



I love how you've decorated around the police station, too! The little moat around it with the flowers is so nice. 

The area around the hot spring is gorgeous! With the cut off bamboo and bushes, it looks great 



The paths you have just blend together so seamlessly btw! The transitions feel very natural.

I love the flowers around Fauna's house, so pretty! And the diving section with the log bench is perfect! With the waterfall in the background it's just perfect! You are amazing at putting together PWP areas!!



I'm in awe of the way you decorate the beach!! It's amazing. I love the private beach area with all of the buried treasure, too! Very cool 



Going back into town, I love the zen bell and metal bench PWP area, but I have a feeling I'm going to love every PWP area in this town.

Exploring the houses now! I like the neighborhood area they're in, too. Wow, your interiors are just as cute as the rest of the town, omg. 



I really love every room of this house! Good lord you have a lot of villager pictures! The bathroom is so tranquil and beautiful. I think my favorite room in this house is still the main one, though! Really, great job with your interiors and mixing around very different sets! 

Going into another house! I love the room to the right with the different tables and chairs! It's so cute!! 



I feel like you have very cool concepts for each room! The downstairs is especially cool. I like the different ways you've customized the furniture!

Into the last house! That has a flower arch in front of it, how cute! The main room feels very royal just like the outside of the house. 



Once again, very cool concepts in each room! Your houses are so full and complete, it's amazing! I'm very impressed!! You clearly put a lot of work into this!

Continuing to explore the town, I love the winding path by the campsite with the different PWPs there! I really think I love absolutely every PWP sections you have. 

I really love the area in front of the town hall!!



Honestly I could take a picture of everything in this town. You've worked very hard on it, and it shows!! I'm incredibly impressed, and I'm definitely going to save this DA for future inspiration! Well done!!


----------



## spelling88 (Aug 24, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Visiting the town of Wonder!! love the name!
> 
> First off omg I love the paths around the tree plaza! Wow!!
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness,  you kind words mean so much to me! No one's ever taken pictures of my town and posted them before, so thank you! I think I'm going to update my dream address again, but in the winter time because I have some pretty cool paths that go with winter that I want to use. Once again, thanks for your detailed review, and I'm so happy that you enjoyed visiting my town


----------



## Leppi (Aug 24, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> Oh my goodness,  you kind words mean so much to me! No one's ever taken pictures of my town and posted them before, so thank you! I think I'm going to update my dream address again, but in the winter time because I have some pretty cool paths that go with winter that I want to use. Once again, thanks for your detailed review, and I'm so happy that you enjoyed visiting my town



Ooh I look forward to seeing your town in winter then!  I really love it already!!


----------



## Starlightz (Aug 24, 2015)

Just visited an wow! Your town is beautiful. I love the little cafe with both the bathroom and the bedroom, very cute touch. I had so much fun just walking around and finding all of the different hidden PWPs and seeing the beautiful flowers and little areas you put together. I especially love the little picnic blanket down on the beach!

Having the two bridges that make a straight line was adorable, it made that little are truly feel like a separate little island. The lighthouse down on the inlet was very cute too! Overall, I loved your town and might use it for inspiration on parts of my own town (which is an absolute mess)!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 24, 2015)

Starlightz said:


> Just visited an wow! Your town is beautiful. I love the little cafe with both the bathroom and the bedroom, very cute touch. I had so much fun just walking around and finding all of the different hidden PWPs and seeing the beautiful flowers and little areas you put together. I especially love the little picnic blanket down on the beach!
> 
> Having the two bridges that make a straight line was adorable, it made that little are truly feel like a separate little island. The lighthouse down on the inlet was very cute too! Overall, I loved your town and might use it for inspiration on parts of my own town (which is an absolute mess)!



Thank you so much for your visit and nice review!!  I really appreciate it! The two bridges like that was actually one of the new things in this update! If you have a DA for me to visit, just let me know!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Leppi, I enjoyed reading your reviews of other members' dream towns so I decided to give you one as well! I visited your dream address last night and I finally got around to posting this here after uploading all the pictures :-]
It's all inside the spoiler, since I made sure to take a bunch of screencaptures.



Spoiler: click








Right off the bat, I can tell that you've put a lot of thought into arrangement. I really like how you have everything set up for the dreamers, and the bed doesn't look out of place at all! It matches so well with the plaza scheme that you just must be on top of every detail. Impressive, to say the least.





THERE WERE SO MANY PRESENTS EVERYWHERE. YES PLEASE. 





Okay, truth be told, for the first five minutes I was just loitering around the plaza/town hall area, trying to soak everything in. Lmao. I took this screencapture to compliment you on your transitions, which are stunning. You pull them off very well!





I have to say, I'm not a flower fan, but I *greatly appreciate* a good flowery town and I especially like it when people can pull of the "miscellaneous collection of flowers" thing. Like you did, pretty much. I'm in awe of this area, though this is EVERYWHERE. ALL OVER YOUR TOWN. *HAGRID VOICE* YOU'RE A WIZARD, LEPPI.
So yeah, your paths are very nice, and I like how you laid them down, especially around the Plaza area! But I also like the fact that some areas are "freeform" with no path, like the space southeast from the Train Station that leads to Lucky's house. 





Again, I love the fact that you took the time to set aside multiple gifts! I took a picture inside the bus stop while wearing one of the clothes sets you provided. I find it hilarious how my character's droopy eyes make me look tired no matter what, even while doing a flourish, because that's an accurate depiction of me most of the time.





Making a path out of shells was genius. Also, your town is hybrid heaven. I'm not even going to imagine how long it took to collect/get all those damn flowers. I would die :-/





How do you even set your flowers up so well?? The combinations you use are amazing. I NEED YOUR SECRETS. I have a severe lack of good flower rearranging skills :-I








These areas are my personal favorites! Though it's mainly because I'm biased; I always like red/yellow/orange flower schemes, lol.








I saw Lucky around your zen area, so I proceeded to force him to dance and strike poses with me. Good times. You know, Lucky actually was a dreamie of mine but he unexpectedly moved out one day :-/
I'm over him, tbqh, but it was pretty nostalgic to see him haha. Putting colorful flowers around here was a great call, btw. Really like it!





BEAUTIFUL FLOWER TRANSITION. AGAIN.

I visited the mansions of your characters last, so I'll talk about them now. First off, the rooms are quite nice and I like how you mix-and-match furniture! The result of this is that some miscellaneous furniture pieces look out-of-place but that also gives your rooms a pretty fun and whimsical flair, from my perspective. 

I've noticed that a few rooms are sparsely furnished, however; such as the living room and basement of Leppi's mansion and the upstairs room of Cocoa's mansion. Is this personal preference? Personally, I like crowded rooms, so that's why I noticed that detail, haha. This isn't a critique, really, but more of an inquiry :-] 
Sparsely populating rooms does make it more spacious, after all, which is good if that's what you're going for!

Anyways, onto stuff I liked:




I love it when people use bookshelves in interesting ways, and the office you have here is pretty cool! Definitely my kind of getaway ;-]





The color matching you did for this room is wonderful! It's one of the most unique kitchens I've seen.





This is undoubtedly my favorite room. I love the chill vibe it has, and it's definitely a room I'd want to have on a tropical vacation or something, haha. Cabana set customized with gold is also incredibly sexy. You can never go wrong with it, tbh...

So overall, I really enjoyed visiting your town! Right now it's close to perfect, and I'm only saying "close to perfect" because no town can be truly perfect thanks to stupid rocks :-/ 

The only real suggestion I have for you is to decorate your villagers' homes if you're up for it! I'm saying this because I noticed that a lot of your villagers retained most of their original furniture, and it's pretty fun to send them new furniture so their houses can look the way you want them to. This can really enhance your town theme. But then again, it also isn't a necessity, especially since some people don't do this because it sounds a bit too controlling 

Very fabulous town, and I would definitely recommend it to anyone looking for something nice to dream about :-]



My DA is 4000-5746-1784! (Town of Edolas, Mayor Anton)
My town theme is "open-layout and modern", and I'm quite satisfied with how it looks as of right now. I'm pretty proud of it because I agreed to do a "single character and no map or plot resetting" challenge with my game, and everything still worked out in the end despite some villagers moving in stupid spots, lol. But, I'm always open to suggestions! \o/

Anyway, everything isn't completely finished yet, as I still have 4 villager houses to design, I'm thinking of re-doing a room inside my mansion, and I think a few parts of my town look pretty empty/could use something interesting. So I'd love to receive some advice! Oh, especially on flower placement... since, you know, you're so pro at it. I mean, I like the color variety I have right now, but my combinations suck in certain areas. OTL


----------



## Leppi (Aug 24, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Hey Leppi, I enjoyed reading your reviews of other members' dream towns so I decided to give you one as well! I visited your dream address last night and I finally got around to posting this here after uploading all the pictures :-]
> It's all inside the spoiler, since I made sure to take a bunch of screencaptures.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your detailed review and lovely pictures!!! I really really appreciate it! It made me so happy  And you made me lol too. Your character's droppy eyes ftw. 

About the more empty rooms, I guess it's mostly on purpose? I love visiting rooms that are super full as well, but I'm always worried about the fine line between a full room and a room that feels messy, if that makes sense. I'm always worried I'll make a room that looks like a cluttered mess :< 

And you brought up something I'm surprised no one said yet! My villagers' houses ;_; I've had this game for a while, so when I first started playing I just let them take whatever items I was holding without realizing they'd put them in their houses before it was too late. Because of that a lot of my villagers' houses are absolutely ugly inside haha. The more recent villagers I got I just refused to let them change their rooms because of what happened with the others. But maybe I should try to decorate their houses myself in the future! 

I'm really glad you enjoyed all the flowers in town  I made them all myself with the exception of the jacob's ladders! 

Anyhow, your town theme sounds really interesting! That sounds like a very difficult challenge to do, so that's impressive already! I'll visit it now and post a review as soon as I can!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 24, 2015)

*The town of Edolas!*

First off, wow, the patterns around the tree plaza look really interesting! They already have me excited!



I really like your use of bushes in the town! They match well with your town!

Love the illuminated arch in front of town hall! 

Omg, this section though!! I think it's my first time seeing these two PWPs used like this! And I love it!!



Plus the stadium light in the back! And the flowers around fit very well! I'm super impressed with this PWP area!

The way you've decorated in front of the cafe is very nice! (Although a fossil is buried next to the wind turbine, I'm guessing that wasn't on purpose!)



Since you were talking about suggestions, I think the white violets in front of Monique's house could be replaced with white lilies, perhaps? The white violets look great by her house, but I feel they don't quite mix well with the red lilies next to them. 

I love how you have these little boxed in garden areas through the town? Like this one! 



I think this looks very scenic and fits with your modern theme very well! I like the flower combinations here too 

Once again I have to say I really love your use of bushes through the town! I feel like they give the paths a lot of structure.

I really love this section here!!



The flowers, bushes, trees, pattern, and the PWPs you've chosen go together very well in this section and your theme!  I also love how you have a streetlight on each side of your bridge here!

I love that you put a wisteria trellis in front of your house, I think they look so nice in front of houses!

I really like your jungle gym, but I feel like the picnic blanket next to it feels a bit off with your theme? I like the idea of the section but I feel something different might look better.

I love how you decorated around the zen garden, and it's just a very pretty area! I really love your use of different trees.



Ah you have a tower PWP!  I was hoping you'd have one! Matches great with your town.

Your placement of the police station is great! And the PWPs next to it!! The video screen looks perfect in front of the police station, I just have to take a picture!



I love the fire pit, too! The trees you put in front of it are great, and it looks wonderful next to Kid Cat's house! 



Although I like the hammock, it does feel a bit in the way of the path? I think it could easily be removed and the area would remain just as beautiful!

Continuing on, I really do like where all of your villager houses are. Everything in the town flows very naturally, I can't even tell you let them pick their own spots! 

The solar panel PWP looks great where you have it! I love the modern bench with the lighthouse behind it, too! You've really set up everything so well. 

I'm super in love with this section by the bridge!! I had to take a picture!



It's really perfect!

Before I forget, I noticed your beach was covered in lava! D: I like the way you've arranged the flowers there, though! With the gold and black roses, it looks very cool. I love the flowers along the other beach, too! Although I can tell you're still working on the lily side!

Oh one last area to explore outside! I love the face cut out standee and modern clock by the train station  They look very nice!

I have to say, I really love the flower combinations through your town! The only area I would really change is the pansies around your house. I think mixing them up more rather than having them completely separated might look better! Hmm, what about something like this instead?



I'd mix up the orange pansies with different flowers by the wisteria trellis as well!

Now into your house! Your mayor's phrase made me lol.

Wow your first room is so cool!! I love it! It's just perfect, really.



The room to the right is super cool as well! Love the use of the chess pieces there and the rope! The futuristic room in the back is super cool! I've used the word cool for all of your rooms now, but it's true!

Downstairs, I love how you've customized the sleek set in different ways! Everything goes together very well.

Your whole house is just great! I love how you've arranged the furniture! I think you've done an excellent job!

Before I leave, I'm going to visit some villager houses since you said you've customized some! 

I love how you put the card set in Carmen's house! :O That looks so cool. Monique's house is completely different, wow!! I think the furniture you picked out matches her carpet and wall much better than her old furniture, actually! 

The totem poles in Erik's house look great! Love the drumset and new plant in Cherry's house. The changes to Kid Cat's house are excellent! It feels like his room was meant to look like that. The inside of Vesta's house definitely surprised me, haha. 

Hmm trying to think of more advice! I think a parabolic antenna would look great in your town! For a possible spot, I think it'd look good on the end of the thin strip of land to the right of Agent S's house. That strip of land does feel empty. 

I think you could use another PWP behind the modern bench by Retail, too! Not sure which PWP would look best. Maybe a statue fountain? Tulip topiary? Geyser? Just some ideas!

Overall, I really love your town!!  I'm really impressed by your unique theme and how you kept with it! I can tell you've worked hard on it!! I definitely want to visit again in the future  Thank you so much!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 25, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed review and lovely pictures!!! I really really appreciate it! It made me so happy  And you made me lol too. Your character's droppy eyes ftw.
> 
> About the more empty rooms, I guess it's mostly on purpose? I love visiting rooms that are super full as well, but I'm always worried about the fine line between a full room and a room that feels messy, if that makes sense. I'm always worried I'll make a room that looks like a cluttered mess :<
> 
> ...



Np! You provide the same quality review for pretty much everyone so you should have one too ;-]
As for what you said about rooms, I think that's something a lot of people are worried about. My personal philosophy about it is that a room is only "full" when you can't put any more items in it without them looking awkward/out of place. So I suppose that could work for you as well? Buuut sparsely furnished rooms can be quite realistic, especially in your case, so I wouldn't suggest adding any new furniture unless you want to, haha.

SAME. Though the process towards "un-ruining" their houses is a lot easier than people expect!
I found [this] villager house designing tutorial very helpful. So I would encourage you to give it a try if you need something to do again, since your landscaping is pretty mush finished. Lol.

Designing villager houses with an overarching theme in mind is really nice way to give a town another flair as well. For example, I designed Monique's house in a creepy/spooky way due to the fact that my friends and I noted she was always carrying a shovel around. So we joked that she was a "gravedigger" and I eventually decided to give her furniture that would reflect that 
Then my other villagers started doing weird/creepy things as well, so I eventually figured out everyone's' role and designed their houses as such (Mira's the surveillance keeper, Agent S is the transporter, Zell's the gambler, Carmen's the leader, Erik's the base operations host, Monique's the gravedigger, Roscoe's the information broker, Cherry's the stuntwoman, Vesta's the (mad) scientist, and Kid Cat's the muscle guy of the operation the obligatory "all brawn, no brain" dude).
I doubt you want your villagers to be leading double lives like mine, but that's just an example of how designing villager homes can add even more personality to your town ;-]
For you, I think something like a certain furniture piece or two that everyone has would be nice? Something that matches with your town theme! Like flowers, maybe? :-O

I'll honestly be forever impressed by this and I will definitely be visiting again multiple times in the future! You are honestly at the top when it comes to inspiration/flowery and nature-themed towns.



Leppi said:


> *The town of Edolas!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: added this spoiler just to keep my post from becoming way too long
> ...



Thank you for the review! You are so very kind~
I'm going to go ahead and clarify that a lot of the things that I went with were the result of my own preferences. So that's why I stuck to hibiscus bushes and certain flower colors, lol. I'm glad you think they fit together :-]

The desert area was done "in memory of Lucky", right after he moved away ;-; 
I was worried it would be out of place, though, so I added a Stadium Light to give an exhibit feel. 

ACK omg I update my Dream Address nearly every day so sometimes I miss a few buried fossils/randomly spawned flowers. The random tulip near the black one past the bridge as well as that fossil buried in front of the cafe aren't supposed to be there, orz. It looks like I forgot to drop the 4th fountain firework to the right of my plaza tree too, ugh.

Wow, amazing flower ideas! I'll mix up the stuff around my mansion frontyard and possibly Monique's area. She did show a lot of interest in white violets and I have a feeling that's her favorite flower (since she kept putting it everywhere) so that's why I went with white violets despite the setup I had around the cube sculpture, but I think white lilies would look better too!

PWPs- I agree with you on the hammock and the picnic blanket. I do like both PWPs, but for the sake of my town image I'll demolish or relocate one of them so that I finally have space for the parabolic antenna, which I've been eyeing for a while. Ty for the suggestions!

Lava/blood beach wasn't originally in my plan but I came across a cool path for them so I decided to run with it, haha. Especially since the Nile did turn to blood once and my left beach is close to the Egypt area ;-]

Thanks for your compliments about my house! I spent an entire day or two planning for them and I'm happy with how they came out \o/ Glad you like it!

I really appreciate the review! Thanks again for the feedback, it was a wonderful read c:


----------



## Leppi (Aug 25, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Np! You provide the same quality review for pretty much everyone so you should have one too ;-]
> As for what you said about rooms, I think that's something a lot of people are worried about. My personal philosophy about it is that a room is only "full" when you can't put any more items in it without them looking awkward/out of place. So I suppose that could work for you as well? Buuut sparsely furnished rooms can be quite realistic, especially in your case, so I wouldn't suggest adding any new furniture unless you want to, haha.
> 
> SAME. Though the process towards "un-ruining" their houses is a lot easier than people expect!
> ...



I'll definitely consider the furniture idea! Tbh the interiors were the last thing I did in my town, so I do feel I rushed on them a bit.

Ooh I'll definitely check out that guide, too! Thanks for the link!  

And omg I love the explanations of the concepts behind each of your villager houses, that's so funny and interesting! I can definitely see those roles by the furniture you've placed in their homes!

And aww the desert area was for Lucky ;_; it doesn't look out of place at all imo!  I absolutely loved that area!

It's cool that you update your DA often!  I definitely want to visit in the future after you make those changes! You definitely have an amazing town!


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Aug 25, 2015)

Walking through your town I never had any questions about where I should go next. I followed the paths on a tour of your amazing town. There were some really great ideas going on and I got very excited to see the paths leafing to your beach. Laying items on the ground to look beautiful is something I have never thought of before and you, as well as a couple other people in this thread have shown me how cool things can look by dropping items on the ground. Also the beach picnic spot was hecka cute.

I liked your whole house, but particularly liked your north room that winds around to reveal a cute little study that can only be seen by changing the camera. I feel like Blathers would live there if didn't stand 24/7 at the museum.

Your flower color coordination makes me want to cry because mine will probably never be that good. I think in my town I'll replace a lot of my flowers with hedges to hide the corners of some of my patterns that don't look good as squares. 

HOLY HECK another house and this one is even greater than the last. I love all of these rooms and I''m happy that the upstairs is pretty similar to my upstairs haha. Definitely interesting you designed some of your polka-dot furniture to be dual colored. Also the homely kitchen is very relaxing for some reason. No one's kitchen I've ever seen looks that good. All of your villager's houses look extremely fitting as well. Especially Ruby as an alien lol.

My dream address is 5500-5802-8703. I would love for you to review it. There are a few notable flaws like not having enough of certain hybrids and more obvious things like that, but I hope you like it. It's based off of the Soda Jungle from New Super Mario Bros. U. Thanks!


----------



## Leppi (Aug 25, 2015)

GrandFinaleGalaxy said:


> Walking through your town I never had any questions about where I should go next. I followed the paths on a tour of your amazing town. There were some really great ideas going on and I got very excited to see the paths leafing to your beach. Laying items on the ground to look beautiful is something I have never thought of before and you, as well as a couple other people in this thread have shown me how cool things can look by dropping items on the ground. Also the beach picnic spot was hecka cute.
> 
> I liked your whole house, but particularly liked your north room that winds around to reveal a cute little study that can only be seen by changing the camera. I feel like Blathers would live there if didn't stand 24/7 at the museum.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the visit and review !  I'm very glad you enjoyed it!! I'm going to visit your town right now! I'm excited to visit because your theme sounds very cool


----------



## Leppi (Aug 25, 2015)

Visiting the moon! 

To start out, I love your paths!! Taking a picture of that!



Love the pink roses around Flora's house, they look so good there. The town clock pwp looks great next to the cafe, too.

I really love this fence PWP with the fruit inside  plus the roses around it!!



I see that tent here is empty, I'm sure you're working on it! Continuing on, Resetti is in a great spot! I love your use of paths through the town, like when it turns into mainly water and bridges by town hall. It looks very cool! 

Love this face cut out standee, lol!



I really love this spot in front of Beau's house. The orange roses look great here, and I really like the use of different trees. The modern bench matches perfectly! I saw you had a design sign, too, but it seems empty right now. What are you planning for it?



You have a unique town theme in that the fire hydrant PWP looks perfect here! I love it.

I love this section where the outdoor chair is. I like that you can see the lighthouse in the distance!



Once again I will bring up that I really like the different roses around your villager houses 

The outside of Justin's house is great! Now to go inside!

Wow I love the first room!  so much gold! It's put together very well!



Into the right room, wow, really cool once again! I love how the sapphire furniture looks in this room, and the gyroids around the table made me lol. 



Wow, the room in the back is super cool too!! I really love how you've customized your furniture. The pink room to the left is wonderful too omg. I love your placement of the gyroids! Okay, I love every one of your rooms! It deserves another interior picture  The jungle room upstairs is just awesome!!



Leaving the house, I have to say I really like this yellow bench next to the waterfall. And I like that you can see other PWPs in the distance!



I love the two signs by the path to the beach. It looks great with your town!

Overall, I think your town's really great! You seriously get points for having a unique theme with PWPs that don't feel out of place! I think the only downside for me is that certain areas feel kind of empty? It doesn't feel like you have 30 PWPs in town yet! I only counted 25 including bridges? I'm sure once you have 30, the town will feel completely full! I also can't wait to see the insides of your other houses when you finish them, since I really loved the inside of Justin's house!  Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, with enough play time I'll eventually get the PWP's and upgrade the houses. I haven't updated my dream but the sign says "World 5" at the moment but I'm thinking of making the post look like a bunch of leaves with "Soda Jungle" over it. Thank you so much for leaving such a nice review! Since my town is a jungle, I was thinking of just leaving them as tents and then decorating them to make sense as tents on the inside too or make the inside a joke maybe. 

The only problem I have with your review is that the best part of my town is my basement and you didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 26, 2015)

GrandFinaleGalaxy said:


> Yeah, with enough play time I'll eventually get the PWP's and upgrade the houses. I haven't updated my dream but the sign says "World 5" at the moment but I'm thinking of making the post look like a bunch of leaves with "Soda Jungle" over it. Thank you so much for leaving such a nice review! Since my town is a jungle, I was thinking of just leaving them as tents and then decorating them to make sense as tents on the inside too or make the inside a joke maybe.
> 
> The only problem I have with your review is that the best part of my town is my basement and you didn't say anything about it.



I liked the basement and thought it was cool, but I really thought the whole house was cool! I seem to remember it was like, a rockin bedroom? I was really tired when I visited though so maybe I missed something. Why do you consider the basement the best part of the town? Is there a backstory to it?


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Aug 26, 2015)

Leppi said:


> I liked the basement and thought it was cool, but I really thought the whole house was cool! I seem to remember it was like, a rockin bedroom? I was really tired when I visited though so maybe I missed something. Why do you consider the basement the best part of the town? Is there a backstory to it?



No worries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just really like the lighting in the room because it makes the silver gleam. It's also my KK Slider room. The others are dedicated to other AC characters.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 27, 2015)

GrandFinaleGalaxy said:


> No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh! Yeah I did see KK Slider's face on the bed, I remember! And I do remember seeing a mannequin in the first room that looked just like Tom Nook  I didn't catch the characters for the other rooms, but I ought to visit again and observe more closely! That's really cool that you did your concepts that way


----------



## victoryval (Oct 3, 2015)

(First I wanna say I'm really sad that I can't put in all the pictures I took but I hope these are enough to do your beautiful town justice)

Okay so right off the bat I'm hit with this gorgeous view of your town plaza! Seriously the patterns are perfectly arranged and absolutely adorable! The little flowers and river around the tree really give it such a nice feel~



Heading south, the first thing I see is a really cute path, and to the left, PRESENTS! I looove the combination of lilies and roses here, it looks so pretty. Also I don’t know if you did this on purpose but I noticed to did a very clever thing by making the time of the town a little bit before 6 (more daylight!)
Btw I love the placement of the tulip topiary and the bench, everything in this little area complements each other very well!



Before I cross the bridge, I’m gonna go north!! The little path is soooo cute, I love narrow paths like that cause they feel like a secret little passageway! It leads up to the flower arch and Stonehenge, which I normally wouldn’t think to put together but it just looks so amazing imma let the picture speak for itself



To the left is the plaza so I’m gonna keep heading North. Another adorable secret passageway later, I’m lead to the caf?!! I really love the surrounding patterns! I also love the way you use the little bridge pattern to split things up! Also, again, the flowers look amazing, I can’t get over it! The fact that you mix them so well makes them so easy on the eyes~
The path to your police station looks so nice!! I love the combination of the two stone patterns, it keeps it from being monotonous and just looks great!
Ran into Bonnie on my way to the Town Hall <3 She so sweet <3 Again, awesome pathwork around the town hall! I can never get over how cute those little kitties are on your flag <3 Btw rocks suck but you worked around yours so beautifully they look like they were meant to be there!
While I’m in the area, I’m gonna check out Bonnie’s caf?! Poor Brewster is definitely gonna be out of business if this is his competition lol it’s so adorable!! I love the song choice too (K.K. Disco is one of my top favorite kk songs, hehe) 



The back room is an adorable laundry/bathroom that I absolutely love!! Laundry rooms, man. They make houses feel so much more homey  



The upstairs bedroom feels soooo cozy I love the wall and carpet and furniture combo it just all works so well!! And the sooong again, great choice!

Leaving Bonnie’s house heading south, I see the nice little fountain area and another beautiful combination of flowers! The bench is a really nice touch (I love the fancy bench!) And the area with the windmill, hammock, and waterpump is so gorgeous, I LOVE the bamboo! It always seems to add a nice touch!
The arrangement of patterns around the trainstation is one of my favorites because the division between it, the bulletin board, and path leading to the mainstreet is so seamless! Really, the way you divide all the spaces in this town is so seamless and scenic!



More presents by the bus stop, yay!! I love icecream <3
Onto Retail, again, BEAUTIFUL PATTERNS! I love how flowy the river looks! And right next door is Sprinkles’ house, the cutie <3
Skipping to the beach real quick, I need to say that I ADORE how you did the seashell path!! It looks so cool and the surrounding flowers are gorgeous



The beach towels are adorable too, and I don’t know if you did this on purpose but the icecream by the one to the north match the beach towel, hehe
Heading back and south through the little neighborhood, I absolutely love how well you worked around all the houses! It flows really well and feels so natural!
Toward the end I see an adorable picnic area!! The view from there is nice and the flowers go great with the picnic blanket~

I realized I had to back track for this spot!! It’s one of my favorites because I just love how well the illuminated heart looks behind your character when you sit down <3 And Lucky’s house looks really nice next to it, plus with the bridge it’s all just such a nice combo!



Back to where I was before, at the end is Cocoa’s house!! I looove the exterior colors and the matching flowers! Going inside I’m met with the coziest cabin interior ever (the choice of song really adds to that feel), the picture doesn’t do it justice but its just so nice~ I love the mixing and matching of wood furniture especially, very clever!! (AND THE LITTLE WOODEN HORSIE AAH <3)
To the left is a really pretty study! I really like the piano in the corner and the fireplace area! The song and lighting give it a very calm, soothing vibe as well.
The north room is another of my favorites, I love the use of the egg furniture and its just so colorful and fun!!



To the right, lemme say this is one of the most unique kitchens I have seen! I adore the color scheme, and the use of the green bar and kiwi stools in particular really attracts attention. Aloha K.K. is also so perfect for this theme (imma just keep saying your song choices are perfect because they are lol)



Upstairs is a gorgeous jungle theme “backyard” type of room. I love the use of standees here and the chill song~ No picture cause I was trying to refrain from taking too many xD So onto the next basement!! I love the “tropical resort” feel this one has going on! The golden cabana furniture looks exquisite and I actually really like the little bathroom hidden in the corner!
Time to go! To the left of Cocoas is this beautiful flowerclock area with pretty flowers surrounding it!



Next I come across a camping area!! I love this so much because its such a nice arrangement of stumps and mushrooms around the campfire and also MORE PRESENTS! Thank you for the coffee! 



Going up the bridge rewards me with more icecream! And your color scheme and choices of flowers for each area never ceases to amaze me, I love the blue and purple here by Punchy’s house! This whole zen area is so gorgeous and perfect *__* I honestly would have taken more pictures if I didn’t take a ton already



So! Finally I make it to your mansion! I love how it’s placed by the waterfall and the bench in front is such a nice touch! Going inside! The living room is so cute, I especially love the corner with the sweets sofa and the song conveniently called “my place” ;D to the left is the adorable princess/outdoor patio bedroom! Ugh its so cute and colorful, I love it!



The room to the north is definitely one of the coolest rooms! It’s a really cozy study with the clever use of bookcases as dividers (I’m such a sucker for those) the mushroom furniture is such a nice touch

Okay to the left is I think my top favorite room in this town. Like holy moly this is such a unique kitchen, from the furniture to the lighting to the color scheme to the arrangement of everything its just absolutely flawless and gorgeous imo. I don’t even know what else I could say that would do it justice so here’s a picture! (which unfortunately doesn’t show all its glory)



Upstairs is the game room!! IT’S SO COOL lots of fun to be had here 

And downstairs is the bathroom! I really love the seashells everywhere, and the use of aurora screens as dividers is such a good idea!

All done exploring Leppi’s gorgeous mansion! At the beach are more pretty flowers (seriously A+ combos) and back up to the bottom left corner of town we have a lovely little path leading up to Beau’s house followed by a beautifully place wisteria trellis, which guides you further up to the fountain statue. It looks so pretty there! And at the last corner of town is the lighthouse! I love how the flowers around it match the lighthouse <3 And with that, I’ve explored every part of town!

This town is seriously so gorgeous!! The paths, the flowers, the pwp’s even the villagers homes, everything about the exterior is so obviously very well thought out and executed beautifully. The time and effort you put into it really shines through <3 Same for the interiors, The arrangement and different combinations of furniture makes for cozy, cute, and fun interiors! Awesome job bb!! <3 <3 I can’t wait to see what you have in store for the next town you make


----------



## sickbullet (Oct 3, 2015)

I had to check out your town Leppi since the feed back is great, and I have to say it's one of the best I've ever seen I love compact towns with narrow pathways, it's so colourful and it's clear you planned everything and placed everything perfectly, amazing, I will check out your house tomorrow when a little more time 

Feel free to check mine it's under heavy progress though - 7200 5991 0041


----------



## Leppi (Oct 3, 2015)

victoryval said:


> All done exploring Leppi’s gorgeous mansion! At the beach are more pretty flowers (seriously A+ combos) and back up to the bottom left corner of town we have a lovely little path leading up to Beau’s house followed by a beautifully place wisteria trellis, which guides you further up to the fountain statue. It looks so pretty there! And at the last corner of town is the lighthouse! I love how the flowers around it match the lighthouse <3 And with that, I’ve explored every part of town!
> 
> This town is seriously so gorgeous!! The paths, the flowers, the pwp’s even the villagers homes, everything about the exterior is so obviously very well thought out and executed beautifully. The time and effort you put into it really shines through <3 Same for the interiors, The arrangement and different combinations of furniture makes for cozy, cute, and fun interiors! Awesome job bb!! <3 <3 I can’t wait to see what you have in store for the next town you make



Thank you so so much for this very detailed and beautiful review!  The pictures you took look fantastic, I'm so amazed! Seriously, it makes me so so happy! I'm really glad you had a great visit! I'll definitely give you a nice big review in your thread !!  (Might take a few days tho, I've been pretty busy with school)



sickbullet said:


> I had to check out your town Leppi since the feed back is great, and I have to say it's one of the best I've ever seen I love compact towns with narrow pathways, it's so colourful and it's clear you planned everything and placed everything perfectly, amazing, I will check out your house tomorrow when a little more time
> 
> Feel free to check mine it's under heavy progress though - 7200 5991 0041



Thank you so much for the visit, and I'm glad you had a good time!!  I worked really hard on it, so I really appreciate that! I'll definitely visit yours as soon as I can! (It might take a few days tho since I've been busy with school, but I'll try to do it as soon as I can!)


----------

